# Kris Humpries



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

A recent hot rumor that I posted on The Celtic Zone is that we will draft Kris Humphries with #15 and trade him to the T-Wolves. What do you think of this trade and what would Minnesota offer to the Celts?


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

We would offer Kandi.

 

Kris Humphries is not that good. He padded his stats on a crappy team. He'll probably be as 'good' as Kandi.


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

That rumor was also in this mornings Pioneer Press. I think it is just a rumor and the Wolves have no need for someone who is going to back up KG for 5 years. If it does go down though, I would like to see Wally involved in it :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Hot rumor: The Boston Celtics take ex-Gopher Kris Humphries with their No. 15 overall pick in June's NBA draft, then trade him to the Timberwolves.


http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/8652841.htm?1c


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

kris is going to be a bust:yes:


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

that's the last thing we need. another minnesota golden gopher kid out of pitty/leaving early. humphries is NOT that good.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah he's not that good... He get all the pressure, mainly from his egostic father. *scoffs*


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is not that good, very innconcisent

wow, someone did good on one of the most disappoinnting college teams last season......gloreaous


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Probably a few first-rounders (25+) in the coming years for Humphries. Two late first rounders for a #15 might work.

I still think you don't lead the Big Ten, in any state, in points and rebounds by accident.

But we already have a PF. We probably won't get him for a long time, if ever. If he's good, maybe we can swing a deal to get him to perhaps replace KG. If he isn't good, he'll be salvaged. We've picked up T-Hud, Strickland, Smith, Mitchell, Trent, etc. when they weren't so good and they varied in success.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

the team that would be the first to draft kris (and thats only a maybe) is Denver maybe he wont go 15


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope he'll fall into the Lakers organization and realizing that he isn't ready to play in the NBA level yet...


----------

